# Hole in the head (HITH)



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

It this Hole in the head (HITH)


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

holly jesus that looks like it hurts


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

It has never seemed to bother the fish. He eats everytime and he sleeps and he chases the rest of my ps around the tank.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I don't want to frighten you man but one of Reds had a simlar wound and it lasted for while but was eventually eaten. I felt it was a good job he got he got eaten because it looked nasty (I didn't have the heart to kill it myself) and I wasn't sure if it encouraged desease.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I cant really tell, did you read this thread??

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=30639


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

HITH usually starts out with tiny holes, and if treatment or water changes are neglected, then the holes get bigger. Not really sure if that's HITH that you have, it looks like he got a chunk bitten off of him though(something that doesn't bother him). From what I know about HITH, water changes about 2-3 times a week should clear up the HITH (add some salt too!).

IF there are other reds inside the tank, you might want to keep a watch for the others. Just like whall banner said, the others might try and eat him because he's injured.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

did you buy him like that? looks like he rammed himself into the tank so many times.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I havent heard of a piranha getting HITH... Could you get a more closer and clear shot of you piranha's head. HITH looks like small round circles in the head.


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

It started out with a darkish patch and slowly over time it has gone into a hole. I have tried to treat it many times with melafix, salt and other kinds of treatments but it never goes.


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

Here's some closer pic of the problem.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Man that looks pretty bad, and painful...I dont think it's somthing that'll heal, almost like a flesh eating bacteria. Odd how meds haven't cured it. Wish i can help, I'm sure some of the experts can.


----------



## Motarded (Mar 3, 2005)

DUDE that is the worst case of anything I have EVER seen! Oh mann poor guy


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

woo, I dont think that is hih, it looks very severe,Im not sure what that is


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

i know where there is a large oscar with that diesease it isn,t as bad as that but it is not far behind it,apart from the diesease its fine it just messes up the oscars good looks.It started as a small hole and spread into a big hole,now other holes are appearing round its mouth but they are only small.I will get pics asap new cam on its way hopefully here today.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I'd get that fish outta there today if I was you and if you can quaratine it.

I don't want to sound bad, but you aint going to want that fish anymore, especially looking like that. It don't look like it's going to heal and also you don't know if the fish is in pain.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Piranha's can get HITH, they ae just not as suseptible to it, like Oscars are.

That does not appear to me to be HITH after looking at those updated pictures. I wish I could give you an idea of what it is.

I am going to forward those pic's to a guy I know who is real good with fish diseases, if I hear back from him, I will post what he has to say.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

OMG, that is pretty bad. Those last few pictures gave me the chills


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

damn mang, looks like he got into a bad car accident. get him outta there now.


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

Thats soo sad...Is he doing ok?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

geeze!!! looks like he was bitten and it got infected

i would think about euthanizing


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Melafix and salt should have fixed him up if you have a 10g hospital tank. Ive seen that before and it is a bacterial infection that eats flesh. I doubt it's hith. Try to treat him in a seperate tank. I think it might be contagious. My friends fish had it and all the other fish started getting it. I'm not 100% sure it's contagious but take it out to make sure. If it is bacteria, then it can go on other fish.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

jeddy hao said:


> Melafix and salt should have fixed him up if you have a 10g hospital tank. Ive seen that before and it is a bacterial infection that eats flesh. I doubt it's hith. Try to treat him in a seperate tank. I think it might be contagious. My friends fish had it and all the other fish started getting it. I'm not 100% sure it's contagious but take it out to make sure. If it is bacteria, then it can go on other fish.
> [snapback]1138042[/snapback]​


I agree...don't leave him in the tank with your other p's, don't wanna risk them getting the same disease.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

ahhh get that guy back to health looks super painfull


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

My piranha has had it for for well over one year. I have not got another tank to put him in. It has never seemed to bother him as he swims with the others and eats the same amount of food as the others. He is the biggest in the tank and the leader of the 5, he bosses the others around and chases em around.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yea, just do the right thing and put him out of 
his misery. Looks pretty bad


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

your fish does appear to have HITH, you have 2 options for this:
*euthanaise the fish
*attempt to treat the fish and see how well it does

in order to treat this fish you should preform almost daily water changes, you want to get your water as good as you possibly can make it, and keep it like that, if you can use RO water it would be a good idea, also provide it with a good quality varied diet.

melafix and salt are not the answer, although salt may help prevent infections.


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

What kind of treatments should i use as i can't kill it. If it never ate food or stayed at the bottom of the tank looking bad i may put it out of its misery but it has good colour and moves aroud just like the others in the tank.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

My guy has concured with Innes that this is HITH.

I have never had to deal with HITH, but others have told me that keeping excellent watert quality and proper nutrition is a good start.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

OMFG it has no breins they were ate out by what ever the f*ck it is. thats some bad sh*t


----------

